# How to keep lilly pipes + clear tubing clean!



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My lily pipes and clear tubing are BLACK!

Is there a way to clean them? Safely without bleach maybe? 

Tubing I think I may have to replace.

fyi this is for a 25g planted CRS tank


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have this problem too. In outflow pipe, I can see how you can clean it with a brush. The intake pipe, on the other hand, I really don't see how you can clean it without taking the tube off, and that is nigh impossible to do!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The easiest way is to use bleach and then to neutralize it with a triple dose of Prime.

If you want to avoid bleach, then you will have to manually scrub them down (pipe brushes work well). Good luck, and be careful not to break the pipes.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah when they get bad pipe brushes are a must, along with bleach. Don't wear your favorite shirt.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

LOLOL so Prime will neutralize the bleach? I may consider trying.. found a nice small pipe cleaner at the dollar store 

may try soon.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, that's why buying a pipe brush should have been the second thing you buy after you bought a lily pipe. You do have to take out the tube for the intake. I wouldn't use the dollar store brush. It'll scratch the pipe and make it worst.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, that's why buying a pipe brush should have been the second thing you buy after you bought a lily pipe. You do have to take out the tube for the intake. I wouldn't use the dollar store brush. It'll scratch the pipe and make it worst.


Argh... that is impossible for me to do. The eheim tube is jammed so tight that it won't come off unless I cut the pipe up.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> Argh... that is impossible for me to do. The eheim tube is jammed so tight that it won't come off unless I cut the pipe up.


Put it in a bucket with hot water for 1 minute, it should soften the plastic enough for you to just slip it right off. Alternately, you can blow it with a hair dryer for a while and it should soften too. But dry heat is hard on glass, you can crack it if you over do it. I once use a heat gun on mine and the plastic melted. Good thing the pipe was OK.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Symplicity said:


> LOLOL so Prime will neutralize the bleach? I may consider trying.. found a nice small pipe cleaner at the dollar store
> 
> may try soon.


Yes, Prime neutralizes the chlorine that is released by sodium hypochorite.

Chemistry is fun


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

solarz said:


> Argh... that is impossible for me to do. The eheim tube is jammed so tight that it won't come off unless I cut the pipe up.


Try to pinch the hose a little near the joint, then push it a smidge further UP on the lily pipe, this will break the seal and make it much easier to remove.



Darkblade48 said:


> The easiest way is to use bleach and then to neutralize it with a triple dose of Prime.
> 
> If you want to avoid bleach, then you will have to manually scrub them down (pipe brushes work well). Good luck, and be careful not to break the pipes.


Could also use 99% rubbing alcohol and epsom salts. A rinse through some hot water afterwards will get rid of any remaining alcohol.
Works astonishingly well on my 'other' glassware.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Boogerboy said:


> Could also use 99% rubbing alcohol and epsom salts. A rinse through some hot water afterwards will get rid of any remaining alcohol.
> Works astonishingly well on my 'other' glassware.


Isopropanol is the expensive route if you don't have access to the cheaper ethanol 

You don't even need to use epsom salts, you could get by with regular table (sodium chloride) salt.


----------

